# NEWBIE advice



## Creatre (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys, just found the forums today and I have been doing a lot of researching! I have a setup that I've been looking at, and looking for everyones advice. My laptop went out, and isn't covered under warranty so I'm heading back to the desktop system where all the power is at. I'm under a fairly tight budget, but let me know if this looks like a pretty good start. I'm looking to overclock the cpu at a minimum, maybe the gcu, but we'll see.

CASE: X-Cruiser Mid-Tower Case
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition
CD: Sony 20X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER
FAN: CoolerMaster Liquid CPU Cooling System
HDD: 400GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD  
MOTHERBOARD: Asus M2N SLI NVIDIA nForce 560 SLI MCP Chipset 
MEMORY: 4GB (4x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory
OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium (64-bit Edition)
POWERSUPPLY: 635 Watts Sigma Shark SP-635W PSU
VIDEO: 2x NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 512MB 16X PCI Express


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

I was going to talk you into Intel...but I've already done that one too many times lately.  First off, if you're on a budget , do you really need SLI? One overclocked 9600gt will max most anything except maybe Crysis at decent resolutions. I would also get the 5000+ black instead of the 6400+. It's cheaper, and there really isn't much more head room to OC in the 6400+ to warrant the extra cost. Oh, and you don't want that psu. You can do better without spending more money, and the psu is really the foundation of your system.


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice system, though i want to make a few suggestions. First, i'd recomend getting a 770 or 790 chipset mobo to futureproof yourself so you can upgrade to a Phenom later. Also, these boards support DDr2-1066, so get some Crucial Ballistix, Mushkin or Corsair Dominator, those are good for overclocking. Another thing, that PSU has to go, i personally never heard of these guys, these are good PSU brands: PC Power & Cooling, Silverstone, Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax, Ultra and so on. Check out www.slizone.com, they have all the PSUs that can support 2 9600 in SLI listed there. As for the the optical drives, i usually prefer Lite-ons, they are ver reliable and have lasted me for years.

And finally, have you considered going with Intel? they are the top dog right now, even if you are on a budget you can still put together a decent system.

I hope this helps.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Feb 29, 2008)

what is your budget? 
what resolution do you play at?


----------



## Creatre (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. I'll switch up my plans and come up with a new spec list here in a bit. 

I keep considering intel it just bumps up the price more and more. I've always had good expierences with AMD, so I'm not really scared to stay on that route. I would love to overclock a Q6600 though!  I'm still drawing out plans, so we'll see what comes up!

Budget is between 800-1000, pending the sale of the laptop.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 29, 2008)

well you can go the q6600 route aswell


----------



## Creatre (Feb 29, 2008)

Updated it a bit, and the price is actually coming down, but put more efficient stuff in it! I'm still split between the amd 5000+ black and the 6400+ black. I have heard about the good overclocking of the 5000+, but I want to make sure I have the cooling and the other parts to make sure I can get that 5000+ up there rivaling the 6400+! Heres the updated specs:

CASE: X-Cruiser Mid-Tower Case
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition
CD: Sony 20X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER
FAN: Thermaltake MaxOrb Enthusiast CPU Cooling Fan
HDD: 320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD 
MOTHERBOARD: MSI K9A2 CF-F AMD 790X CrossFire Chipset
MEMORY: 2GB (2x1GB) PC8500 DDR2/1066 Dual Channel Memory - Corsair Dominator
OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium (64-bit Edition)
POWERSUPPLY: Ultra X3 800W PSU
VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 512MB 16X PCI Express

What do you guys think now? I'm definitely within the ranges of my budget now, especially cutting out one video card. I think that is a smart move though, especially with that new 9600gt. I was looking at the specs on gpureview.com and it seems to be really nice!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

Getting a crossfire board with an Nvidia card is useless. If you don't need SLI, focus on other features. You could also get yourself and AC freezer 64 that will cool as well as that max orb for a much lower price. Also, we have a couple of good threads going involving the 9600GT. Here's a link

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53706&page=2


----------



## Creatre (Feb 29, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Getting a crossfire board with an Nvidia card is useless. If you don't need SLI, focus on other features. You could also get yourself and AC freezer 64 that will cool as well as that max orb for a much lower price. Also, we have a couple of good threads going involving the 9600GT. Here's a link
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53706&page=2




Very nice results! I was looking at other 9600gt threads right before this, hadn't stumbled upon this one yet.

I'm confused about the motherboard and the nvidia situation though. You are saying it doesn't make sense because if I ever want to put a second card in I would have to buy 2 ati cards instead? As of right now having an nvidia card would work in this motherboard correct? I was going more for the bang for the buck motherboard and this one showed up. Should I stick with the board I had earlier or a different board? I'm searching around right now for something that would fit my needs better. Sorry, I wasn't kidding when I said NEWBIE advice. Hah. At least I speak in full sentences though right?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's something Intel, and in your budget...$959 plus shipping. Sweet system.

Q6600 GO
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938460

Gigabyte MB
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA4830733

WD SATA HD
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA3494865

Cooler Master Case
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1306233

OCZ PSU
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA6276813

Gigabyte 9600GT
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA9630892

Crucial Ballistix pc8500 2x1GB
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA4360008

MS Vista Home Premium
http://www.clubit.com/shoppingcart_main.cfm


----------



## Creatre (Feb 29, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Here's something Intel, and in your budget...$959 plus shipping. Sweet system.
> 
> Q6600 GO
> http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938460
> ...




Well that looks like a steal. Looks like I'll be going with this now. Thanks Paulieg


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

you haven't heard my super budget rig 

Intel Core 2 Duo E2180
Arctic Freezer Pro 7
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Corsair VX450W
Western Digital SE16 500GB
Crucial Ballistix 2x1 PC-6400
Cooler Master Centurion 5
XFX 8800GS 384
Lite-On Lightscribe DVD Combo

- Christine


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

As far as coolers, here are a couple of options. They are from newegg. Clubit is good, but not much selection of cpu coolers.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233004


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you haven't heard my super budget rig
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E2180
> Arctic Freezer Pro 7
> ...



Good budget setup, but the cpu is just "ok", even oc'd. That psu has to go...I love corsair psu's, but he probably wants a little more power.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Feb 29, 2008)

also the q6600 is $200 at microcenter. 

also consider this cpu cooler: ZeroTherm Nirvana NV120
*ppl say its on par with the thermalright 120 extreme w/ scythe s-flex fan


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Corsair can handle it it has high grade caps and only one OCP circuit that monitors the entire vrail. OCZ PSU have a ripple problem in the Game and Stealth series they notoriously "die" at random. CPU can overclock to 3.4/3.5Ghz even higher with a cheap pre-built water cooling kit single rad and t-line for about a $100, overall your only going to fall a couple points behind a Conroe.
> 
> - Christine



From what I understand, OCZ has fixed this issue. I really wouldn't recommend anyone buy a 450 psu, since there is little room to power an additional video card, a Quad Core cpu etc. As far as water cooling goes, do you really want to recommend WC to a noob? Let him get familiar with air cooling first.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

nguyenpeter76 said:


> also the q6600 is $200 at microcenter.
> 
> also consider this cpu cooler: ZeroTherm Nirvana NV120
> *ppl say its on par with the thermalright 120 extreme w/ scythe s-flex fan



I have the Nirvana cooler. It's awesome, just a little pricey. Yes, that is a good deal on the Quad, but not everyone has a microcenter close. If he does, then that would be a great plan.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> to my knowledge the ripple problem still exists even in there higher end 1000 watt models, why not? I think people should be educated about water cooling it's 2008 it's not hard to setup, NCIX even has a video on how to do it!
> 
> - Christine



I'm not trashing corsair, but if he buys corsair, I think a HX520 at least. I'm also not saying that WC is bad, just bad for a noob. There are just more variables involved. Not to mention that good air cooling is as good as low end WC. I had the Swiftech Compact WC kit which is probably the best of the lower end kits, and I get better temps with my Zerotherm Nirvana.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

I decided to delete my post to prevent an argument, whenever I try to help someone (specially build threads) I try to squeeze the performance out every penny but it never translates into others. I apologize whatever decision you make i'm happy for you. 

- Christine


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

Your suggestions were good Christine, other than the WC. It's good to have various opinions. It does not have to create an argument.


----------



## Creatre (Feb 29, 2008)

I've gained more knowledge in this thread then I did in my 3 classes earlier today. Feel free to continue arguing!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 29, 2008)

thats a great deal on that crucial memory...might have to buy some


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

I need a final approval for my system. I had ordered another system, but looks like it got held up and I'm going to switch it all up to get the best bang for the buck. My goal is to get that Q6600 over 3.5!!! My budget can only go up another 100 bucks or so, so nothing too crazy. Here's what I'm thinking as of right now:

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Motherboard:
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA4830733

Processor:
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938460

CPU Cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

Memory (4GB, 4X1 - Already ordered 2 and they have already arrived, had them for other system, so sort of stuck with at least 2GB of this)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

Hard Drive:
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA3494865

Power Supply (Should I get something a bit more powerful, or is this efficient enough?
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA6276813

GPU:
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA9630892

CD/DVD Drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151161


Going with Vista 64 bit as well into this. Also, my monitor is a Sceptre 20.1" widescreen if that sways anything. Got it in today, SUPER SWEET, super clear. 

I need to order this tommorrow, so instant approval or suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

Creatre said:


> I need a final approval for my system. I had ordered another system, but looks like it got held up and I'm going to switch it all up to get the best bang for the buck. My goal is to get that Q6600 over 3.5!!! My budget can only go up another 100 bucks or so, so nothing too crazy. Here's what I'm thinking as of right now:
> 
> Case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
> ...



Looking pretty good. Here are my thoughts. I would go with a Seagate Barracuda instead of that WD. It's faster and quieter, and only a couple of dollars more. That Ram you're getting is decent. I have it in my second rig, but it does not clock very well. If you are interested, I have a great 4GB set of Super Talent Ram that I'm selling for $80. It clocks much higher than what you are getting, not to mention that your can run 4-4-3-7 timings up to 860mz. That psu will be fine. I am curious though, I didn't see a video card listed. If you are planning on getting a new card, I'd recommend a 9600gt from MSI, BFG or EVGA. Best "bang for buck" right now, and I'm closing in on 14K in 3dmark06 with my MSI.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

The CPU cooler link is wrong, it's a link to your RAM.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 6, 2008)

dont get that power supply, get one of these instead. 
corsair vx550
corsair hx620
*i just like the corsairs very much  

go with this evga 9600gt for same price instead. in my opionion you get better customer care and you also have the step up option too. 

cpu cooler link is wrong. you c&p the rams link twice. 

everything else looks aight. do a quick check around buy, newegg, clubit, zipzoomfly, etc to make sure your getting the best deals. have fun


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Looking pretty good. Here are my thoughts. I would go with a Seagate Barracuda instead of that WD. It's faster and quieter, and only a couple of dollars more. That Ram you're getting is decent. I have it in my second rig, but it does not clock very well. If you are interested, I have a great 4GB set of Super Talent Ram that I'm selling for $80. It clocks much higher than what you are getting, not to mention that your can run 4-4-3-7 timings up to 860mz.




This hard drive?:
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA3476921

And give me about an hour or two and I may just take that memory off of you!  Looks like I can send what I have right back to newegg for a refund, so I'll probably just do that.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> The CPU cooler link is wrong, it's a link to your RAM.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

I may need to upgrade this, but it was one you suggested earlier. Price looks good!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, and get yourself some Arctic Cooling MX-2 or AS5. You'll never regret it, and the five bucks or so you'll pay for it is more than worth it, not to mention it will last for several cpu installations.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Oh, and get yourself some Arctic Cooling MX-2 or AS5. You'll never regret it, and the five bucks or so you'll pay for it is more than worth it, not to mention it will last for several cpu installations.



Ah thanks, almost forgot! You think that CPU cooler will do the job? Looking to get at least to 3.5ghz depending on what the cpu will give me! 

Also, will probably lap the cooler at a minimum and maybe the cpu too if I can get my balls in gear!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Ah thanks, almost forgot! You think that CPU cooler will do the job? Looking to get at least to 3.5ghz depending on what the cpu will give me!
> 
> Also, will probably lap the cooler at a minimum and maybe the cpu too if I can get my balls in gear!



The cooler will do the job, especially if you use MX-2 with it. Lapping will help too, although lapping this cooler is not easy. If you'd like, I could suggest a couple of other slightly more expensive coolers, which will give you some better temps. Let me know about the memory. It's a great set of sticks. Here is a link for it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609026


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

One other thought, though I don't want to throw too much confusion into the mix. If you're looking for great temps, low voltage and potentially more OC, you might want to check out the Xeon 3220, which is just a high binned Q6600. Your board will support it. I'm running one right now.

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

Other CPU coolers:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011 (my current cooler)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011 (solid cooler, and about the same size as the AC freezer 7).


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> One other thought, though I don't want to throw too much confusion into the mix. If you're looking for great temps, low voltage and potentially more OC, you might want to check out the Xeon 3220, which is just a high binned Q6600. Your board will support it. I'm running one right now.
> 
> http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011




As much as I want to, I probably shouldn't keep adding more money to my build, hah. This Q6600 will already be WAY faster than the P4 HT with a PCI FX5500 graphics card that I had a year ago.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

Creatre said:


> As much as I want to, I probably shouldn't keep adding more money to my build, hah. This Q6600 will already be WAY faster than the P4 HT with a PCI FX5500 graphics card that I had a year ago.



That is an understatement. You'll be happy with the Q6600. I got the x3220 on sale, so it was a little closer in price, so it was worth the extra benefits. Send me a PM if you're interested in the RAM. It's a great set, if you look at the reviews.


----------

